# PGABay.com



## MarcellRowe (Feb 6, 2007)

I came across this site the other day. It is an online golf auction that is appearently just getting up and going. I believe though that they only charge $1 and that is if the item sells. It is worth checking out. Just a heads up is all


----------



## CallawayKid4 (Jan 25, 2007)

I would watch out for sites like that. They try to rip you off.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

CallawayKid4 said:


> I would watch out for sites like that. They try to rip you off.



How so? Tell us why you feel this site will rip someone off? To me it looks like ebay. Same concept only strictly for golf.


----------

